# Stephen Curry vs Jordan Hill



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Golden State have a litter of SG in......*Jackson, Ellis, Azu. Morrow, and Curry. 
But the hitch is coach Don Nelson is letting 7th pick Stephen Curry average 32 minutes of playingtime in 4 preseason games. 
*The Knicks must make a trade for 1 or 2 of GS SG.*

The Knicks only have one PF in David Lee and a half of a center in Darko, and the best coach Dantoni could do for 8th pick PF-Jordan Hill in 2 preseason games is 14 minutes of playingtime. 

Is Jordan Hills performance that bad to where he does not deserve at least 24 minutes of playingtime in the preseason games? after the ending of the 3rd qtr. in the Knicks vs Boston game where Jordan Hill received no playingtime in all 3 quarters.....my mind starts to wander around this type of Knick coach decision-making with Boston beating us on the boards all 3 quarters with Perkins, KG, Big Baby, Rasheed, and Scalibrine.....*why our top draft pick is not in the game getting top of the line experience vs the top frontcourt rotation in the NBA?* 
Wilson Chandler's game injury at the end of the 3rd quarter seem like the only reason why Jordan Hill started the 4th quarter. Hills performance was so decent vs Boston Bigmen that he had to play the entire 12 minutes of the game. 

I am curious b/c I seen coach Isiah Thomas do the samething to rookie Wilson Chandler in his first preseason games, and throughout a regular season. Is this the same plan that Dantoni have for Jordan Hill???


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He really doesn't have a lot of experience so he should play a lot even if it isn't during the season. I hate telling guys they suck.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Coach Don Nelson will take Stephen Curry college level performance and change it to NBA level performance within one season, no matter how many flaws Curry have. 

If the Knicks really wanted Stephen Curry they should've kept their big mouth shut.....Walsh has a habit of letting his left hand know what his right hand is doing. 

The Knicks coaching-staff dont have one offensive play for a bigman downlow (not one downlow set-play for Darko in preseason), as for the coaching-staff defense lol.....last season oponents average how many points LOL? 

The Spurs headcoach Pop's coaching-staff favors "teaching" bigmen whether young or veterans throughout this decade.....with all the different talents Jordan Hill showed on the defensive end of the court the Spurs coaching-staff would've had him as a stand-out bigman just like Blair. 
Blair was oustanding at running all of Tim Duncan plays (left hand & right hand). 

I watched Jordan Hill and Toney Douglas performance as Knicks and both are still playing with what their college coaches taught them...


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

This is the samething Walsh done to rookie Granger.....and its all BULLSHUUUUT! 
We recall when Walsh wanted rookie Channing Frye in a trade. 




> Quote:
> Knicks' rookie Jordan Hill has a long ways to go before hitting court
> 
> BY Frank Isola
> ...


Walsh need to look at his expensive coaching-staff that dont qualify as "teachers" for young drafted players whether big or small.....its bad enough they dont coach a halfcourt offense/defense, but to have no coach for the bigmen.....come-on


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*More crap...*

Curry was already NBA ready, Douglas has improved by leaps and bounds since summer, and Hill was a project. Gallo would have been just as effective as Gordon or Mayo had he been in the same circumstances. Both came into the league as the #2 guy on their teams at the worst. They were give the ball and allowed to play. Gallo was never healthy, nor was he a top option. He also was never said to be NBA ready last year. They picked him based on where he will end up and since we were/are rebuilding, the pick made sense. Gordon is also a 2 not a PG, and an undersized one at that. Mayo, I also liked and still do, but he was gone. Gallo was a good pick, but I never liked the Hill pick. He makes Gallo look like a finished product, he is so raw. He is learning, just as he did at Arizona, but he is at least a year or 2 away. Douglas' game is pretty damn good already. The shooting is the one weak part and coaching is not going to make that better overnight. It seems you think you know everything that the coaches and players are thinking/doing, but the reality is that you have no clue what is felt, taught, or thought by the players or coaches. You are a one trick pony. You pick those that you disagree with and hate on them constantly. Younever give credit to those you don't like and that makes you a lesser person.

Fact is, Walsh has done a remarkable job that everyone thought was impossible.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: More crap...*



alphaorange said:


> Curry was already NBA ready, Douglas has improved by leaps and bounds since summer, and Hill was a project. Gallo would have been just as effective as Gordon or Mayo had he been in the same circumstances. Both came into the league as the #2 guy on their teams at the worst. They were give the ball and allowed to play. Gallo was never healthy, nor was he a top option. He also was never said to be NBA ready last year. They picked him based on where he will end up and since we were/are rebuilding, the pick made sense. Gordon is also a 2 not a PG, and an undersized one at that. Mayo, I also liked and still do, but he was gone. Gallo was a good pick, but I never liked the Hill pick. He makes Gallo look like a finished product, he is so raw. He is learning, just as he did at Arizona, but he is at least a year or 2 away. Douglas' game is pretty damn good already. The shooting is the one weak part and coaching is not going to make that better overnight. It seems you think you know everything that the coaches and players are thinking/doing, but the reality is that you have no clue what is felt, taught, or thought by the players or coaches. You are a one trick pony. You pick those that you disagree with and hate on them constantly. Younever give credit to those you don't like and that makes you a lesser person.
> 
> Fact is, Walsh has done a remarkable job that everyone thought was impossible.



What u say has some truth to it but I dont have time to hate, I just dont trust Walsh like u do. I believe Walsh is just as incompetent as Layden and Isiah (u may not, but Herb Williams is still the Knicks assistant coach).
u and I went through this with Larry Brown and all the Isiah trades, which I disagreed on coach Larry Brown and disagreed on all of Isiah's trades. 
However, I like everyone of Isiah's draft picks. 

It really does not matter to me if Gallo turns out to be the next Jordan....we gave up a great oportunity of selecting C-Brook Lopez, which have me believe if Mayo or Love was available we still would have selected Dantoni's nephew Gallo (one of the perks in hiring Dantoni).


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Its not so much that I trust Walsh....*

I just think he is doing the right thing at this time. The FANS are the ones saying LJ or bust. Walsh has said from the beginning that being in a position to be a player in '10 was the goal. He has also said he wanted to have financial flexibility during the same time. Despite you saying that anyone would have ended up with the cap room we will have, you are wrong. It has happened by design, not hoping. Even if we miss out on LJ, Wade, and the others, we will still be in a position to make deals with teams less fortunate. As far as Gallinari goes, he has the very real potential to be a 20/6/5 guy. Those guys don't grown on trees. Its no accident that the team won half the games he has played in. Nobody, including you, thought that Lopez would be AS GOOD as he is. Good, yes, but not this good. He has exceeded everyone's expectations. You can't really judge any of these guys for a couple more years and I would not be surprised if Gallo ends up better than all but one or two. 

You see him and see what you think he can't do. I see what he can and has the potential to do. He is not a typical Euro player. He has the warrior mindset of a Drazen Petrovich. He is a good defender but he does it by technique and not physicality, and that seems to bother you. I only care about the results. I would not be so supportive of the pick if I thought he was another euro shooter. The biggest Mistake D'Antoni is making is not just giving the ball to Gallo and letting him earn his stripes. Maybe he isn't quite ready but it won't be long. He is the kind of player other winning players will want to play with. He just wants to win and doesn't care who gets the stats.


----------

